

The Great DNS Wall of China - chmike
http://cs.nyu.edu/~pcw216/work/nds/final.pdf

======
c1sc0
Interesting article. I think why censorship irks us hackers so much is because
deep down inside we know that there is no _technical_ reason why censorship
should even be possible in the first place. The real challenge is not
bypassing internet censorship through technical means (Tor, VPNs, ...) but
making a censorship-free internet the default for every user, no matter where
they are. A question to smarter HN readers than me: what does it take to make
censorship technically _impossible_?

